

Show HN: Daily Done - bmuenzenmeyer
http://bmuenzenmeyer.github.io/donedaily/
I wrote this over the course of 2 nights, about a year apart.  It&#x27;s mostly an experiment with knockoutjs and local storage.  Feedback, issues, or pull requests welcome.  URL detection seems a little janky, but regexes are not my strong suite.  Learned a few things along the way, like IE does not support local storage when run from a file system.  Thanks!
======
bmuenzenmeyer
I wrote this over the course of 2 nights, about a year apart! It's mostly an
experiment with knockoutjs and local storage. Feedback, issues, or pull
requests are welcome. I am sure there is much room for improvement :) I turned
off user defined key entry for now. URL detection seems a little janky, but
regexes are not my strong suit. Learned a few things along the way, like IE
does not support local storage when run from a file system. Thanks!

